# Glo lights going off



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi every one. I have two units on my 240g of glow lights (double) and one of them is going off. if I unplug it and plug it again it comes up but just for a little while and then it goes off... (what tells me that the light strips are still good) can some please tell me if you had this problem and how can I fix it? I will appreciate. Each unit is 4 feet long.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It would be helpful to know the brand & model of the fixture to assist in troubleshooting your problem.

Also, do you know the age of the fixture, is it new or used?


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

The brand is Glo, I don't know the model as it doesn't have any serial number or anything else, it is 4 foot long. and is double. It came with the tank so I don't know how old they are, the gentleman that sold me the tank told me the tank was new when he bought it and he had it for 7 months., the light strips are working as if I plug them in the lights come right on, but after maybe about 30 to 50 seconds they turn off. The fixture don't have a switch. .... :-?


----------



## Jmanolinsky (Jun 4, 2010)

What you have is the Hagen Glo T5 HO Freshwater Lighting System, Double Bulb light fixture. I'd contact the manufacturer as they may offer to warrant the light.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Here is the instructions for the fixture you have in case you don't have them.

You will need to see if the lamps (bulbs) that are installed are HO (High Output) or NO (Normal Output) as that may make a difference in the fixture. You should be able to remove the lamps and check the printed info on them to see if they are the correct ones.

You could also try switching the lamps between the two fixtures to see if the problem is the lamps or the fixture.

Also, are the fixtures just sitting on top of the aquarium or are they mounted in a canopy?


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

Ah..the fixtures are on top of the aquarium but on top of the glass cover. Where can I see what kind of bulb are they....I gues I have to take them out of the fixture to figure that out.
I unplug them for the time being. we've been having black outs here in Dallas and I didn't know until last night, I am not sure this was the cause?, I will switch the bulbs tomorrow and let you know. Gosh, I am just an older lady, with a husband that is deployed in Afghanistan....and I have no clue on electric matters...I appreciate all your help. Thank you. I will follow your instructions and post the results...tomorrow. I did contact Hagen by the way, they will get back to me in a couple of days, that is what they said.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

Well, these are the news: I wrote a letter to Hagen explaining the problem, they reply right away and they were very nice and courteous. They told me to send the unit to them and they will replace it with a new one because it seems that this one is defective.
So I will go to Fedex and ship it.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Good news. Keep us posted on how it turns out.


----------



## Jayse (Feb 15, 2012)

Gotta love companies that stand behind their product no matter what. I'm sure the unit is probably out of warranty due to time limit. Luckily some places would rather have great customer service than stick by stuff like that.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes, Hagen gave no no problem, I explained that I bought the unit used, that the gentleman said it was 7 months old and I had it for 5 more months and that I didn't have any paperwork, they didn't hesitate and they said they will replace the unit. love their customer service.
All my equipment is either Hagen of Fluval, from my FX5's to my air pumps and air stones I love their stuff. and how they back up their product.


----------

